
Google Public NTP – free, global time service - Sami_Lehtinen
https://developers.google.com/time/
======
DKnoll
I generally use the NRC NTP servers.

[https://www.nrc-
cnrc.gc.ca/eng/services/time/network_time.ht...](https://www.nrc-
cnrc.gc.ca/eng/services/time/network_time.html)

------
icodestuff
Huh. Last time I looked, Google was actively discouraging people from using
its NTP servers, as they weren't terribly reliable (lots of intraday drift). I
guess they fixed it?

~~~
booi
Maybe because they use time skew to correct for leap seconds and don't want
everybody to get it for free?

------
Yaa101
Free with google? I wonder what tracking costs are involved this time?

